# Promotion tonight



## Greg King (Jul 26, 2006)

Its for green stripe ,grabs ,escapes and forms .all together not a bad deal.Im promoting with my wife .oh ,almost forgot ,have to do one step sparring too.90 degrees in chicago so it should be at least 100 in the Dojang ,YIKES!!!!:supcool:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck and next time we talk you will be wearing green.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 26, 2006)

Go get em, Greg! You're makin' me home-sick talkin' about the weather & the heat in your dojang.


----------



## Shodan (Jul 26, 2006)

Have a great time and make sure to drink lots of water!!    Oh.....and Congrats in advance!!  :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 26, 2006)

Awesome! go for it!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 26, 2006)

Knock 'em dead!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 26, 2006)

Go show why you deserve the promotion.  You will do great and congrats in advance.

Matt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent! Good luck with testing tonight. Drink lots of water.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 26, 2006)

Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Its for green stripe ,grabs ,escapes and forms .all together not a bad deal.Im promoting with my wife .oh ,almost forgot ,have to do one step sparring too.90 degrees in chicago so it should be at least 100 in the Dojang ,YIKES!!!!:supcool:



I hope you did not Dehydrate.  In this weather that is something to worry about. It does effect one's performance. 

Best wishes.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 26, 2006)

Hope all went well!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 26, 2006)

Didja win?


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 26, 2006)

yikes, good luck let us know how it goes!​


----------



## Greg King (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't know if we passed yet but for my wife and i the test went well.My wife almost passed out again and i had to take a break from the test ,the heat was getting to all of us .it was exactly 100 degrees in the dojang and no air conditioning in sight.But all did well in the class and it was a challenge to make it through the heat.We will know in two weeks if we passed.(even a couple of the blackbelts had to take breaks).More to come later.


----------



## Miles (Jul 28, 2006)

Glad to hear the test went well!

Miles


----------



## tkd_jen (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go!! :supcool:


----------



## mjd (Aug 2, 2006)

100 degrees, tough conditions for a test, glad you made it through


----------

